
FCC chairman to push for full repeal of net neutrality - Fede_V
https://www.politico.com/story/2017/11/20/net-neutrality-repeal-fcc-251824
======
joeblow9999
Not everyone supports government control of ISPS...

~~~
yostrovs
Yeah, there was a time, when the internet was full of independent, freedom
seeking people that wanted the government to stay out of it and not fuc it up
like so many industries before. Just look at our train system that it spent
decades perfecting into a state similar to third world countries.

